# Breek uit jezelf



## CarlitosMS

Hallo iedereen

I would like to know an English translation for this expression, which is the title of a 1987 song by the late Belgian singer-songwriter Wim De Craene.

Groetjes
Carlos M.S.


----------



## eno2

Shed your cocoon


----------



## ThomasK

That is a nice translation. Literally it would be something like "break out of yourself" simply, but for a song like this...


----------



## sound shift

Maybe: "Snap out of it!"


----------



## ThomasK

Ik vreesde al dat "break out of" niet zo idiomatisch zou klinken... Thanks!


----------



## eno2

sound shift said:


> Maybe: "Snap out of it!"


Out of what?



ThomasK said:


> Ik vreesde al dat "break out of" niet zo idiomatisch zou klinken... Thanks!


Breek uit jezelf is naar mijn gevoel ook niet 'idiomatisch'. Eerder creatief.


----------



## sound shift

eno2 said:


> Out of what?


Whatever you're in: despondency, etc. Song titles rarely give a full context. In any case, if "breek uit jezelf" is "eerder creatief", any number of translations are possible. "Snap out of it" is an established expression, though.


----------



## eno2

I thought you were going to say that..
But this is about escaping 'yourself', not 'it'.  It's funny also, because normally you can't escape from yourself. But let's say it's conveying the idea of  shedding  the limitations of being too much focussed on yourself and escaping from navel-gazing.
Of course any number of translations are possible.
Here's an esoteric one: transcend yourself.  But I don't think the lyrics deserve such a high end translation.


----------

